# Is there a way to clear the pee in one day ?



## Twintrades (Mar 15, 2012)

I have a one gallon batch that's at about 1.008 and I was thinking about stoping it now with sorbate and . Then clearing, Is there a way I could do that all in one day ? 

If not then maby I'll just stop ferment and call it dirty. Would it stay yeasty ? How fast once you add sorbate and meta dos it all stop fermenting ?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 15, 2012)

It's nearly impossible for a home owner to do. I stopped an ice wine this week. First I ran it though 8 sets of 4 micron filters. Each set had 17 filter pads and I backwashed each set twice before replacing them. This took eight hours to do. The next day was much easier running the wine through a 3 micron, 2 micron one micron then a .45 absolute micron filter set. Again each set had 17 filter pads. The second day only took several hours since the initial filtration was completed. Do you have an absolute filter to filter out 100% of the yeast? After this much filtration you won't have to worry about clear wine.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 15, 2012)

What Dan is saying is that you cant stop a fermentation with Sorbate! It just stops the yeast from multiplying and using sorbate while its fermenting can stress the yeast causing off flavors in the wine. You need to let it finish and if in a big rush use SuperKleer Kc to clear the wine. Even ten Id let it sit about 2 weeks to let the lees compact so you can rack off them easier without disturbing them.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 15, 2012)

Ok well that solves that. Ill just say screw it and let it finish its self off !


----------



## Wade E (Mar 16, 2012)

Also, trying to stop it that way could lead to refermention in the bottle at a later time.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 16, 2012)

Well I'm sure the one gallon would be drank all in one night lol

But good to know for future reference. Thanks running wolf and wade


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Mar 16, 2012)

Twintrades said:


> Ok well that solves that. Ill just say screw it and let it finish its self off !


 

  

This bunch messed with me about my lack of patience, but I think you have me beat by a long shot. The words to me went something like... "If you aren't a patient person, you're got the wrong hobby. I totally understand. My patience level has grown considerably since starting to make wine. Good luck with your "P".

Another thing is that it takes just as long to make one gallon as to make a 5 or 6 gallon batch.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 16, 2012)

My one gallon is finishing faster than the 5 gallon. Must be the fact that I used a slurry. The 5 I made a starter. About the patience thing yea I'm gona have to get better at it. I just have friends that found out I'm making booze. Lol now there tryin to rush me.


----------



## g8keeper (Mar 16, 2012)

Twintrades said:


> My one gallon is finishing faster than the 5 gallon. Must be the fact that I used a slurry. The 5 I made a starter. About the patience thing yea I'm gona have to get better at it. I just have friends that found out I'm making booze. Lol now there tryin to rush me.


 
remember the immortal words of ernest and julio...."we will sell no wine before it's time"....lol...therefore tell your friends to hold their britches....lol...


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 16, 2012)

Yea i told them. Good thing the apfelwein Fermeneted SUPER fast like 2 weeks. Its stuck at 1.000-.999 Itll be gone tonight tho so no worrys about bottle bombs


----------



## Arne (Mar 16, 2012)

Your 1 gal. batches will finish faster than the bigger ones. If I make a batch and wind up with more than 5 gal in it, I will split it off to other bottles. If I havea gal. one, it will get done much faster than the 5 gal. even tho they are from the same batch. Don't know why, but it works that way. Arne.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 18, 2012)

Haha he apfelwien tasted like apple beer. It had a wine kick to it then a beers body and slight yeast tale end.

Very good best chased with a asprin tho!


----------



## MurphyTexas (Mar 19, 2012)

Twintrades said:


> Yea i told them. Good thing the apfelwein Fermeneted SUPER fast like 2 weeks. Its stuck at 1.000-.999 Itll be gone tonight tho so no worrys about bottle bombs



Hey there! What I think is that it is drinkable when you drink it. This is SP not a good wine. If all you are going to do is make it / sweeten it and pound it down, then go! You cannot stop the fermentation but if you drink it now then it really doesn't matter because it is gone. The Sorbate is used after fermentation and after the campden tablets to keep the new sugar / sweeetening from starting the whole fermentation over again but Sorbate and Campden tablets don't stop the slow fermentation that you currently have. 

So, if you are planning on sweetening and drinking it that night, before it is done bubbling / fermenting, then you don't need the Sorbate. Hooch away. Just don't bottle it or it will explode soon...


----------



## Fly*guy (Mar 19, 2012)

Well Ken I think that was not Ernest and his brother that said that.... I believe it was Paul Mason, if I am correct!


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm letting the pee go dry. I'm planning on using a pile of clear beer bottles I scrounged up. Labels are off and I just have to wash/sanitize. I really don't want the bottles to blow up in storage.


----------



## g8keeper (Mar 20, 2012)

Fly*guy said:


> Well Ken I think that was not Ernest and his brother that said that.... I believe it was Paul Mason, if I am correct!


 
lol....ok.....whatever....that was a loooonnnnggg time ago....either way, the sentiment nevertheless still applies.....and PATIENCE is the key....i never really understood what they meant in those commercials, sooooo many years ago, until i started making wine.....


----------

